# concerns about exo terra ceramic heater and lamp holder - Help!



## vermillionkiss (Oct 8, 2013)

Hi guys, I just received the Exo Terra 100w ceramic heater in the post, and it comes with an instruction leaflet that says to only use it with their Wire Light holder (Porcelain Wire Clamp Lamp | Swell Reptiles) 

I'm getting frustrated because when I bought this heater it didn't mention this on the Amazon page. The holder I already have is an Arcadia holder with a bracket (Arcadia ADCH Ceramic Lamp Holder/ Bracket: Arcadia: Amazon.co.uk: Pet Supplies) 

The Arcadia holder can withstand up to 250w (the ceramic heater I have is 100w), and the heater screws into this holder securely. My question is this - will I be safe to use this heater with another holder, or is the instruction booklet correct and could I set an accidental fire or something by using it with a holder other than the Exo Terra Wire Light? I don't want to have to buy ANOTHER heat bulb / element or lamp holder. I'm burning through money like there's no tomorrow and I need to know if they're just covering their asses by saying this or if there is genuinely a safety risk in using this heating element with a different holder. Any advice would be much appreciated! Thanks 

- Amanda


----------



## Electro1 (Oct 3, 2013)

Hi,
A company will generally say to use there products in conjunction with another. In this case there suggesting that you use there lamp holder with there ceramic heater.

Looking at the 2 products they both appear to have ceramic housings for the bulb to be screwed into. As the Arcadia type you have is a ceramic fitting and rated to 250w then I would say its fine to use with your 100w ceramic heatbulb.


----------



## vermillionkiss (Oct 8, 2013)

Thanks!  I was thinking that but I wanted to check if I was just being paranoid


----------



## gazza1973 (Aug 19, 2009)

I only use the Arcadia ceramic holders and there perfect for the job:2thumb: 
Also get your ceramics off eBay you will saves loads of money and there just the same with out the brand name on


----------

